# Coding Thrombectomy



## staticsis2 (Mar 22, 2013)

Our Physician does day one a LHC and PTCA/Stent the patient day two goes through another LHC with slective cornonary artery angiography and suction thrombectomy of the mid distal right cornanary artery of a stent thrombosis.  Then does another ptca and stenting of rthe proximal mid right cornary artery and PTCA sent of mid right coronary artery to overap the preeviously placed stend in the distal right artery.  How would I code all of this?
 (Part B provider).

Thank you all for your help, have a great weekend.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi there, 

Please post your procedure note. Per Dr Z, you can only code the thrombectomy if a certain cath is used.


----------



## svradenburgh (Mar 31, 2013)

*thrombectomy*

a thrombectomy cannot be coded with a cath unless it is mechanical and well documented (Angiojet is a great example of a mechanical)


----------

